# Is it hard to learn and is it worth it



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

I have about 4 rods I need to buy but I am continplating learning on how to build rods. I am curious is it cost effective? How hard is it to learn if I want to make designs do I need a speacial tool. Let me know your opinion.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I am currently learning how to build rods. I just finished my first from scrap king rod built on special run lamiglass. If you have the free time and the space I would recommend it. Like I said I am just beginning and I absolutely love it. If I were you I would see about getting together with one of the rod builders from this forum and see if you can come by and watch them for a few hours. Also, I would invest in Advanced Custom Rod Building by Dale Clemens. As far a monotarily being worth it, that would be dependant upon the components that you choose for your rod. You can build a cheap rod and use cheap components or you can build an expensive rod using top quality components.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I love building rods!!! Most of the ones I build are for customers. But cost effective or not for my personal rods, I would prefer something that I built myself over anything else!!!! It's an addicting hobby that can be as expensive as you let it.

If you decide to start building I will help you in any way that I can!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

the first time i wrapped a rod i had it in my lap and thread run through a phonebook to put tension on it. i wrapped a few like that but never flexcoated them. i would highly recommend a drying motor or you will be sitting there turning it all day.


----------



## Shop Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

It is not difficult. To build a basic rod can be done in a day , even by a beginner, but it may not have the looks you're looking for but could be quite functional. Most customs are for looks and then there are those who want a real custom, IN MY Opinion and believe me there are many very good rod builders here with more experience and with strong opinions that may and will chime in.

A true custom is one fitted to the customer.

length of butt, size of seat, grip preference, guide preference, blank action & class preference and weight all come into play. 

you can get a set to build a rod at home and I think it is quite relaxing and enjoyable and I have fun doing customs for my customers, but most people are confused when purchasing one, if you just want looks, buy one already made or just put in a standard order it'll be cheaper, but if you want to build you really only need a few things.

1. A blank.....you need to learn how to spine it (20$ to as much as you want to spend)

2. A reel seat (5$ -to as much as you want to spend)

3.A guide set (15$ to once again, as much as you want it to be)

4 grips ( cheap as tape, none, cork, bicycle wrap, heat shrink, foam...endless)

5. thread 

6. epoxy to glue reel seat and grips

7. butt cap (piece of rubber at end of rod)

8. tip -top 

9. flex coat

10 . your lap or a hand turner ($60 or so)

11. drying stand to turn by hand or get a drier motor , some make their own out of rotissorie motors.

If you want to wrap your own I have done flex jobs for customers who built thir own but don't have a drier, I can dry up to 6 rods at a time., rarely do I need to do that so keep it in mind, you're welcome to come by my shop, mention that you were here on the forum and I will show you my set, but keep in mind my station is also for reel repair and has several uses.

Oh one last thing.................practice, nothing worth doing is easy, and when it comes to decorative wraps, well, practice.


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

it is NOT cost effective to build your own rod. That is the question thae man asked. That being said... it is my most favorite part of my fishing activities. Hell.. I like building a new rod better than I like fishing with the damn thing. I'm from mobile and custom rods are not the norm around here. When I show up to fish with someone who I've never been with.. they always oogle over my setups. I usually end up building a few for them. But.. if you consider time and equipment and parts... it SO much easier and cheaper to go buy one.


----------

